# Refinishing a free-standing cabinet



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

i have this cabinet that was left in my house by the previous owner. it has a great 'retro' feel too it and is pretty solidly built. as such i would love to reuse it. the real kicker is the back of it is a shiny sort of art deco-ish wallpaper something or other (super description eh?) and i would LOVE to find something equivalent for it - but i have absolutely no idea A) where to look and B) how to remove the existing finish so i can apply a new one. long term plan is to stick some casters on the bottom and make it a mobile liquor cabinet.

any thoughts?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cellophane303/4107171730/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cellophane303/4106407917/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cellophane303/4106409635/

next time i am over there i will get a better picture of the back.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That looks like a laminate of some sort--If it is, there is no refinishing it.-MIKE-


----------

